# Halloween Bash



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Is anyone else going to Red Creek for the Halloween Bash Oct30-Nov1
Were gonna have a good size crew going out there


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Depend on the weather.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

worser the weather, better the ride!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

and the better the weather the better the ride, you can't go wrong


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

albert, Worser? ha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I love it pouring down when I ride.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He's


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He's still excited about his Ham. That exhaust sounds good.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea it does, Masher you gonna make it out there


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Man, I really want to hit Rocks but I'm kind of due for Red Creek.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

haha yea you gotta decision on your hands


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Heck I might just have to roll to Red Creek.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

If I don't break anything at Mudstock.


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah I got two axles to replace on the KQ since Mud Fest. Rain don't bother me last year it was alil cold.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea i figured 'worser' rhymed with 'better'... maybe not, Im an idiot. But anyways, yall keeps us posted when it gets closer.


----------

